# Amnts and TBS?



## parkgt (Feb 29, 2016)

I have used my Amnts twice with good results as far as producing consistent plentiful smoke.  My concern is that I would hardly call the resulting volume of smoke TBS.  Running the vent wide open or mostly closed on my Cabela electric I get plenty of smoke.  The 6" tube runs for about 2 1/2 hours.

Do others feel the Amnts produces what is considered TBS?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2016)

parkgt said:


> I have used my Amnts twice with good results as far as producing consistent plentiful smoke.  My concern is that I would hardly call the resulting volume of smoke TBS.  Running the vent wide open or mostly closed on my Cabela electric I get plenty of smoke.  The 6" tube is runs for about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Do other feel the Amnts produces what is considered TBS?


With my MES 40, I always got too much smoke from my Tube too.

My AMNPS gives me Perfect smoke for up to 11 hours.

I believe the Tube is better for larger smokers, and for those at High Altitudes & others who have trouble keeping the AMNPS going.

Bear


----------



## parkgt (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply BC, may have to get the AMNPS also.  I tried your Salmon recipe and methods and it was fantastic!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2016)

parkgt said:


> Thanks for the reply BC, may have to get the AMNPS also.  I tried your Salmon recipe and methods and it was fantastic!


Thanks!!

Glad you like my Smoked Salmon----I didn't see your comment on my Smoked Salmon Step by Step.

I wish my Son would catch some more Salmon for me----It's Too expensive around here in the stores!!

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 2, 2016)

I have the AMNPS and I would say that the smoke isnt exactly TBS but its also not thick white cloudy looking stuff either.  As long as you are happy with the taste!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2016)

And here, I wish the wife wouldn't catch so much.  Too much in the freezers still to smoke and the next Salmon season is coming upon us in 30 days.  Argh!

parkgt,

Yes for the AMNPS if you want a lighter smoke.  The tube does put out BIG time.


----------



## otis spunk (Mar 2, 2016)

I feel as though my AMNPS doesn't put out near enough smoke for my taste. I smoked a whole chicken the other night for three hours with both ends lit and didn't get any smoke penetration. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the pellets (traeger) I'm using?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2016)

Otis Spunk said:


> I feel as though my AMNPS doesn't put out near enough smoke for my taste. I smoked a whole chicken the other night for three hours with both ends lit and didn't get any smoke penetration. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the pellets (traeger) I'm using?


The amount of smokey flavor has a lot to do with how you prepared the chicken for the smoke.  What type of brine process?  

Here's a link to a thread discussing the contents of Traeger pellets.  This is probably the main reason most of us use AMAZE-N's pellets.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116254/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2016)

cmayna said:


> The amount of smokey flavor has a lot to do with how you prepared the chicken for the smoke.  What type of brine process?
> 
> Here's a link to a thread discussing the contents of Traeger pellets.  This is probably the main reason most of us use AMAZE-N's pellets.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116254/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets


Yup---What Craig said.

Plus what species are you using?

I like a lot of smoke flavor too, and the only normal flavor I use is Hickory----About 95% of all my smokes are with Hickory Pellets or Dust. I lit both ends of my AMNPS one time, and the smoke was too heavy, so I put the one end out & never did it again.

Bear


----------



## otis spunk (Mar 2, 2016)

With the whole fryer being a last minute dinner plan I didn't have the chance to brine it. Although, I always thought that a brine was a method to either help keep the meat moist while cooking, or when using a cure, aiding with that. Does it actually help with smoke penetration too?  I typically use hickory as well but didn't realize I was using a pellet that consisted of oils. That's what I get for trying to save a few bucks.... From now on its all natural for me! Also, what's the benefit of using a dust over a pellet? Thanks for the help fella's!

Nate


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2016)

Otis Spunk said:


> With the whole fryer being a last minute dinner plan I didn't have the chance to brine it. Although, I always thought that a brine was a method to either help keep the meat moist while cooking, or when using a cure, aiding with that. Does it actually help with smoke penetration too? I typically use hickory as well but didn't realize I was using a pellet that consisted of oils. That's what I get for trying to save a few bucks.... From now on its all natural for me! Also, what's the benefit of using a dust over a pellet? Thanks for the help fella's!
> 
> Nate


I use all Pellets & Dust from Todd, at Amazing.

Dust is easier to get going good. I use it for any Smoke that I keep the Smoker temp below about 210°, but that's because I use an AMNS for Dust instead of my AMNPS, and Temps over 200° can make an AMNS jump across rows.

Bear


----------

